# ohdear...



## ohdear (Jul 17, 2008)

hi there
for a writer I am speachless write now...*sigh*
fresh out of words to describe where I am at.
a void perhaps.

avoiding something perhaps...

when I am lost for words
I resort to poetry

if you smile often
there is no doubt
that you will have plenty
to smile about :grin:

see you around when I have a little more to say


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 17, 2008)

Original introduction. Welcome the to the forum. And hope that you have much more to say.


----------



## Sam (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ohdear.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF!


----------



## No Brakes (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy yourself!


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh dear
What are you doing here?
Besides that my fellow,
Here's a happy hello.

Tom.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for the welcome guys...
it seems that I found found a few things to say
I have poked around  and quite enjoyed my time
I think I will stay


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 18, 2008)

wow. awesome.

love having you, ohdear. it won't insult you or anything if we just call you 'dear'? for I fear I may end up doing so eventually...


----------



## ohdear (Jul 19, 2008)

awww, thanks sparkyLT

call me DEAR anytime at all
it is my name after all
that is where the OHDEAR comes from.

I will be tempted to call you sparkles...but I will try and refrain
as it may not be your name


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 19, 2008)

I take the time as I waltzed by,
To enter your chamber and say 'hi'.  
Prap's we will talk someday somewhere,
For now an intro is enough to share....

Welcome, weary traveler.

-Battlemage


----------



## ohdear (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to drop in
indeed I imagine this is enough to begin
for if we are destined to share
I am sure we will meet again out there

Awwww....location.... in your heart....how sweet
I bid you farwell until next we meet


----------



## Shinn (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there Dear and welcome


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome. If you ever want to co-write something just ask. I am always up for it.


----------

